
Never prioritize your roadmap based on customer feedback - hanchaplin
https://medium.com/@hannah_receptive/never-prioritize-your-roadmap-based-on-customer-feedback-30a8a5021f97#.qpzog1cyt
======
wccrawford
Title says "never", article then proceeds to explain all the dangers, and how
their product will make it possible to prioritize your roadmap using customer
feedback.

It's basically clickbait-titled spam.

------
dquigley
The training I have gone through in product management provides a more nuanced
approach:

1) Get customer feedback by actually visiting and talking with customers in
the environment where they use your app/service. This contextual knowledge
should be helpful in getting to a root problem and not just a surface concern.

2) Don't depend on just one customer's feedback. Instead, survey at least a
portion of your customer base to find out if this is a common problem or not.

3) Have a clear business growth strategy for which customer segments you are
looking to grow, whether that's keeping existing customers, taking
competitor's customers, etc and let that further filter which ideas move to
the top of your list.

I don't think there are any magic bullets to ensure you get prioritization
right every time, but this process might help some.

------
throwaway2016a
Anecdotally I know a CEO who will only let something get on the roadmap iff it
is requested by a customer. If it's not requested by a customer it never gets
worked on at all.

While I know where he is coming from, it makes it hard to expand to other
market segments.

